# some advice needed NOT detailing



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys im after some advice.... Im thinking of selling my BMW. had enough of all the sideways action and getting stuck on the smallest hills.. Anyway im thinking of buying a Toyoyta HI-LUX SURF and just wandered if anyone on here has had one and what they thought of them good or bad 
cheers steve:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Which BM is it? this bad weather will be short lived, does the BM have a traction control ESP or whatever they call it switch?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Its a 323ci coupe on a W-reg its traction control which seems to be working overtime at the moment :lol::lol: There are some pics of it on here somwhere


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

littlejack said:


> Its a 323ci coupe on a W-reg its traction control which seems to be working overtime at the moment :lol::lol: There are some pics of it on here somwhere


Aye but in this weather you switch it on (which is off) and you will be 'fine' , give ita go :thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Mate, don't sell your car because of a bit of bad weather!

I'm a fellow BMW driver,and it's well known RWD cars are tosh in the snow.

So, swap your tyres over for some winter ones untill around March and then switch back to your summer rubber. It absolutely transforms the grip of the car in such conditions.

I've got my winter tyres on now and have been driving quite happily this week...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigalj said:


> Mate, don't sell your car because of a bit of bad weather!
> 
> I'm a fellow BMW driver,and it's well known RWD cars are tosh in the snow.
> 
> ...


Remember both that TC cuts the power to the slipping wheel, since the wheels slip on ice and snow, one will slip before the other, so power is only going to one driven wheel and hence the sidewards movement, my right of way is very narrow and you won't get a car along there if TC is on without hitting the fencing posts


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, mine has DTC mode (designed for snow and ice and, as you say, allows more wheelspin). I switch this mode on to get out of non-gritted side streets, then back off one I hit main roads.

But, IMO winter tyres are a godsend for BM drivers at this time of year.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigalj said:


> Yeah, mine has DTC mode (designed for snow and ice and, as you say, allows more wheelspin). I switch this mode on to get out of non-gritted side streets, then back off one I hit main roads.
> 
> But, IMO winter tyres are a godsend for BM drivers at this time of year.


I leave mine on(off) during the journeys now at present, as you say good condition tyres are also a help, and is still a cheaper option than changing vehicle , all be it more expensive than pressing a button


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Try some winter tyres and some weight in the boot.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Tried turning the TC off it made some difference but nothing too right home about.. Where i live up in the valleys the roads are more like driving up the side of Everest:lol: I'll change my tyres and give that ago.. Changing the BM is a real last resort


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

perhaps another option would be to buy a cheap FWD run around for the next couple of months, then sell it on after the winter, hopefully for a small profit


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey that's one way to go


----------

